# Potential Loft?



## rcwms90 (Apr 28, 2011)

Hey i been looking for days now and i found something i like on youtube. Its a lil loft hutch style i guess. Ik alot of people dont like those but i have a small budget. With like 0% Craft men skills lol. Let me know what you think how many birds can it fit. Im messaging the guy from the youtube page to maybe get some measurements. I dont know an i dont see myself breeding so the breeder thing he has on the side is not necessary for me. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W88L5jvtgpE
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LS_G_2a0k9M


----------



## klondike goldie (Apr 20, 2009)

I wouldn't put more than 4 to 6 birds in something that small. That kind of wood (particle board or pressed wood) won't holdup to outside weather, you need to use real wood.JMO


----------



## rcwms90 (Apr 28, 2011)

yea i agree about the wood.and wont be using that kinda of board esp in the Louisiana weather haha gets freezing cold, blazing hot, an pouring rain so wood has to be top notch in my opinion.


----------

